# Anyone on the Costa Blanca?



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Ideally in the Torrevieja, Calpe & Javea areas:

What would you say are the best/most read media publications and most listened to radio station up there?

If you had to stick your finger in the air and guess; what nationality of people would you say dominate the area nowadays? Just been speaking to a Dutch magazine and they say there´s hardly any Brits left and it´s mainly Scandinavian

Any insights on the area from a media perspective would be appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Ideally in the Torrevieja, Calpe & Javea areas:
> 
> What would you say are the best/most read media publications and most listened to radio station up there?
> 
> ...


Round Town News & Bay Radio

and it's true that there are far fewer Brits than even a year ago - & more leaving every day - but can't say I've seen an increase in Scandinavians though


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, have dealt with Bay Radio before when we were doing trackdays up in Almeria

So of the non-Spanish is there a dominant nationality around there now or is it all quite even?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Thanks, have dealt with Bay Radio before when we were doing trackdays up in Almeria
> 
> So of the non-Spanish is there a dominant nationality around there now or is it all quite even?


going by kids in school I'd say British & S. American are the dominant minorities if any


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Lots of Germans in Javea as well, esp. Austrian/Swiss Germans and German/British or German/Spanish parent mixes. Our customer base is British/Irish and German plus Spanish and then Dutch, Belgians, other Scandanavians and French, Austrian and Swiss. Even in winter we sell Bild and Het Laaste Niews (belgian/flemish) as well as the english papers. Costa Blanca News sells out nearly every week. Freebies - Euroweekly and the Orbit (new) in addition to RTN. Quite a lot of Coast fm listeners too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Lots of Germans in Javea as well, esp. Austrian/Swiss Germans and German/British or German/Spanish parent mixes. Our customer base is British/Irish and German plus Spanish and then Dutch, Belgians, other Scandanavians and French, Austrian and Swiss. Even in winter we sell Bild and Het Laaste Niews (belgian/flemish) as well as the english papers. Costa Blanca News sells out nearly every week. Freebies - Euroweekly and the Orbit (new) in addition to RTN. Quite a lot of Coast fm listeners too.


yes that's true - but am I right in thinking that your shop is in a very 'german/scandinavian' area?

I don't see so very many in the port area - not saying I don't see any - just not a predominance


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Just trying to get an overall feel... everywhere has it´s pockets! People think Marbella is 100% Brits, fish n chip shops and sunday roasts - but there aren´t any where I live, it´s 100% (well minus us) Spanish


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Just trying to get an overall feel... everywhere has it´s pockets! People think Marbella is 100% Brits, fish n chip shops and sunday roasts - but there aren´t any where I live, it´s 100% (well minus us) Spanish


truly - Javea is a right mixture now - has been for years of course - & I think a few years ago the Spanish were in danger of becoming a large minority

it feels as if they are back in the majority now though


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Loads of Brits and Germans (count swiss and austrians into it), after that dutch/belgians and a fair share of french especially during summer around here. I don´t see many scandinavians to be honest. Radio wise: Heat FM newspapers: all the free ones and costa blanca news.

I can´t say that more and more brits leave. When we´re shopping around Moraira/Teulada we mostly hear english in the shops (closely followed by german


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

One last thing... if you needed glasses or an eye test, where would the first place you´d think of to go?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> One last thing... if you needed glasses or an eye test, where would the first place you´d think of to go?


a choice of 3


the big optician attached to the pharmacy on the Arenal

the one near the cinema in the port

or the one near the Arenal school





just don't ask me what they're called


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> One last thing... if you needed glasses or an eye test, where would the first place you´d think of to go?


There is an english speaking Optik Direct in Moraira plus a Specsavers in Calpe. I´m sure both have shops in other towns of the CB as well. Then of course the spanish opticians.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> There is an english speaking Optik Direct in Moraira plus a Specsavers in Calpe. I´m sure both have shops in other towns of the CB as well. Then of course the spanish opticians.


all the ones I recommended & have used are Spanish - and all have someone who speaks English if you need it


there is of course an English one in Javea - but I wouldn't walk through their door


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> there is of course an English one in Javea - but I wouldn't walk through their door


Interesting, is that just because they´re English or other reasons?

Just realised as well that most people haven´t mentioned any Spanish press, are there any Spanish local papers/magazines/radio stations that seem more popular than the rest?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Interesting, is that just because they´re English or other reasons?
> 
> Just realised as well that most people haven´t mentioned any Spanish press, are there any Spanish local papers/magazines/radio stations that seem more popular than the rest?


no, because I did walk through their door once & know others who have used them (just because they are English) & had untold problems


local Spanish free paper Portal Mas

I read Las Provincias most days

local A5 freebie Semanal Javea is very cheap to advertise in


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hadn't thought that far ahead - luckily we all enjoy good eye health! Did go with a recommendation for a dentist and found it very good ( I used to be a dental nurse so I'm quite fussy) and we did the same for dd's ear piercing (pharmacy on the Arenal). 

Our shop is in (I would say) a northern euopean area so we see all sorts, my daughter also has two girls in her class who are german/british and live in the Arenal. I can believe the port and old town have less non-spanish residents. I do read Portal Mas, although they won't bring it up to us yet. To get the spanish dailies distributed to us is an expensive and complicated proceedure and not viable compared to how many we would sell.


----------

